# Tutorial interactivo de Proton, MPLAB y Proteus



## JoseOever (Jun 22, 2012)

Le llamo "Interactivo" porque el punto es escribir un tutorial para que todos podamos aprender juntos con ayuda de expertos. La base es avanzar poco a poco de principiante a experto, con un tutorial que contenga todo lo necesario para programar, ya que la mayoria de tutoriales estan dirigidos solo al codigo y nada mas. Revisen este archivo, y pues, con su ayuda, esta noble causa podra ser de mucha ayuda para alguien mas que quiera aprender a programar PIC.

Lastimosamente, el trabajo aun no esta listo (por eso les pido su colaboracion), aun le falta cosas.
Hechenle una leida y avisenme que necesito agregar, quitar o explicar mejor...


----------



## ebola1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yo no se nada del tema pero voy a leer y te comento, sale.


----------



## ebola1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yo siendo inexperto en electrónica entre a esta pagina buscando personas que me guiaran en el proceso de aprendizaje y aplicación; por lo cual tu propuesta es sumamente interesante.

Es un curso viable, ; Siendo la base para que se derivaran de el otros prollectos mas dificiles, pero siento q abria q ampliarlo.

A lo que me refiero es ampliarlo para personas como yo, q no saben ni pio del asunto, por ejemplo:

1.-curso interactivo Proton, MPLAB y Proteus (Crear programa para PIC)
2.-curso interactivo Creación de PCB(diseño con pcb wizard o algun otro soft e implementacion)
3.-curso interactivo Construye tu Programador de Microcontroladores PIC(como en el sig enlace jlking.cl/programador/index.html)

Todo lo anterior enfocado a montar un solo proyecto sencillo, como lo es el q ya propusiste de el manejo de un led con un pic.

Yo digo q seria algo muy completo y que en lo personal me serviría mucho.


----------

